# mbunas and live plants



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

are there any plants that do well with mbuna? I have a 110 gallon mbuna tank that id love to see live plants in.... I have a basic single bright LED and a single T8 on it.. if I add a T8 for plants and maybe even some co2,,, can I make this work? I wouldnt even mind some fast growing plants they could feed on


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Java Fern, Water Sprite, anacharis, floaters, should fit the bill. Maybe try some swords like Amazon, Rubin, Osiris, Melon, maybe Green Temple and see what happens.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

java fern and abubias tied on rocks, nothing on the substrate, they like to dig and will uproot the stems


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Jungle vals work in my cichlid tank, but with only a single bulb, they don't grow very well.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Many plants can work ok with mbunas, but here's the problem. Your plants will never be show quality, anubias and other plants will always have holes in the leaves, and plants will always have some algae on them. Number 2, you have to add everything all at once in very large quantity, putting in a single small anubias one at a time or something along those lines will be seen by the fish as a curiosity and it will be gone within a few days. Number 3, it is best to use very young, adolescent mbuna, which haven't developed any habits yet and can adapt better. Even better, add the plants first, then the mbuna.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

I already have a fully established 110 gallon, adult mbuna tank. I don't mind adding lots of plants at once, and don't mind not being show quality... There are some plants other than broad leaved plants that may be able to take some abuse without being so noticeable.... 

Have a question about co2 and lighting.... 
It wouldn't take much to add co2, I have a manifold on a co2 tank in the same room... The aquarium is a tall tank,, maybe 24" tall or more... It is 48" wide as well. I forget how deep it is from front to back... I have two lights on it,, a fluorescent that holds a single T8 fluorescent bulb.. I just ordered this bulb for it... http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4489 and a basic generic Aqueon Modular LED strip light from PetSmart... 
Should I add the co2 or will the lights be enough... I looked into replacing the LEDs within the unit to support plants when I could, ... But it doesn't seem they make full spectrum, plant supporting LEDs for that unit.. They have white light and color max, from what I see online .... I'm trying to do this on a tight budget


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an Mbuna in my tank as well as other cichlids that are not plant friendly. The mbuna does dig up my stem plants from time to time and nips leaves. 

Tank with mbuna----> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=235546&page=2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a large tank: plant plants in pottery pots and cover with stones. You can make a pretty stunning scape with that.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

OVT said:


> That's a large tank: plant plants in pottery pots and cover with stones. You can make a pretty stunning scape with that.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Great idea
What about co2... Will that one T8 be enough to justify Co2?

I just thought of something.... If I split my co2 line and use inline miniature ball valves... Would that work to get co2 to a diffuser placed in the mbuna tank? I could just go by my co2 indicators to determine ball valve adjustments... Then I wouldn't have to utilize my manifold.

just made an order


Items Ordered: Price: Status:
1 of : Amazon Sword- Large pot 

1 of : Blyxa auberti 

1 of : Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) 

1 of : Moneywort (Bacopa Monnieri) 

1 of : Sword, Green Melon (Echinodorus Osiris) 

1 of : Sword, Red Flame (Echinodorus Red Flame) 

1 of : Sword, Red Melon (Echinodorus Barthii v. "red melon") 

1 of : Sword, Rose XXL (Echinodorus 'Rose')

I can use liquid co2 for the time being

my substrate is 100% black Diamond blasting sand,,, I'll do as OVT suggested and pot in flourite with tabs

I think my main diggers are my large upside down catfish and pleco. ..

Couple pics of the tank 
Of course my three coolest fish wouldn't come out to play and let me photo them.. Also these were done with my phone.. Too lazy today to break out the real camera and download


----------



## JimG (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a planted tank with Pseudotropheous saulosi. The plants that have done well are anubias, java fern, hornwort, dwarf sag (too well at the moment), crypts, ludwigia repens, limnophila aromatica. You want to find plants that (a) do well in hard water and (b) are not too tasty to the fish. Vals, lilaeopsis, and riccia are among the many failures. You will want to secure rooted plants VERY well or they will be floaters.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

I really need to get up to speed with plant names... I have a 14" amazon sword showing up this week, ,, along with a ton of other plants,,, went on a middle of night shopping spree a couple nights in a row. I had a fairly painful surgery recently and go to bed all doped up on percocets...spent about $200 ,,, no idea what I ordered, what type of water temp, co2, ph, gh or any of these perameters they need.. ordered off ebay, liveaquariumplants.com among other place..... guess I'll figure out what plant goes into which aquarium as I google the specs on each when they arrive... lol.. I have four active aquariums, , a 15 gallon tall with nothing in it and a huge bog filter for my pond.. sure to find a home for each.


----------

